

Do Loose Lips Sink Ships? - terpua
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/06/do-loose-lips-s.html

======
gaius
I can't remember who originally said this, but if an idea is good you don't
have to worry about keeping it a secret - you'll actually struggle to have
people accept it.

------
myoung8
If it's largely an execution play, then yes, they do. Otherwise, they don't.

------
wumi
but my idea is too valuable!

